# Sony wants to buy Nikon



## nerwin (Nov 4, 2016)

Former Nikon Ambassador Sporsheim says: "Sony are circling around Nikon's camera division like a shark in the water smelling blood" - sonyalpharumors

The Rumor That Sony Wants to Buy Nikon Isn’t Totally Absurd, But it’s Close - Resource Magazine

Ok guys, have at it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2016)

Are they planning to let Thom Hogan run it for them?


----------



## nerwin (Nov 4, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Are they planning to let Thom Hogan run it for them?



I heard Tony Northrup was going to do that.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2016)

I heard Tony Northrup was going to buy Thom Hogan. 












And he was going to hire Ken Rockwell to run him.


----------



## nerwin (Nov 4, 2016)

And Ken Rockwell is going to hire Gary Fong.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 4, 2016)

SONY is going to buy Nikon to get to their sensor technology.  Plain and Simple !!  LOL

They'll have to buy Nikon's market shares in order to buy them out, and get board approval.   
Other than that, rumors are just dribble.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I heard Tony Northrup was going to buy Thom Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that this new world order thing I keep hearing about?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> SONY is going to buy Nikon to get to their sensor technology.  Plain and Simple !!  LOL
> 
> They'll have to buy Nikon's market shares in order to buy them out, and get board approval.
> Other than that, rumors are just dribble.


Does sort of make you wonder why they would want to buy Nikon since the same guys who wrote this click bait crap are the same ones claiming Nikon is going out of business every 5 minutes

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > SONY is going to buy Nikon to get to their sensor technology.  Plain and Simple !!  LOL
> ...




isnt that one of our members here?


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 4, 2016)

Sony is lacking two things currently:

1. A professional worldwide support network. Sony support really sucks, Nikon support is one of the best in the industry

2. A user interface that does not suck big time like Sony's interface does.

What Sony has is:

1. Industry leading still photo recording chips in several formats from Smartphones to 44x33 qmm

2. Some of the best video recording chips

3. A mouth watering line up of lenses from Minolta and Zeiss

To make a long story short. 

YES!!!

These companies should team up in some way and do so very soon. This will be great news for both companies and their customers!


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> isnt that one of our members here?



Umm... ya.. but I'm not mentioning any names.  Or initials.  Definitely would not point out the 3 initials involved.  Just wouldn't go there.   It would be like watching, say, Completely Garish Wrestling.. .or something...


----------



## waday (Nov 4, 2016)

Nikon already has some sneaky Sony sensors on the inside, gathering data. It's mostly light stuff, but you better keep your eye on them. You never know when the curtain will close on Nikon.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2017)

Nikon and Sony have had something of a business relationship for a long time.
In so far that Sony has long made image sensors for Nikon that Nikon designed.
Sony uses Nikon made photolithography steppers used to make their integrated circuits and image sensors.

Sony bought their way into the DSLR market when they acquired Konica Minolta in 2006.
Sony made DSLRs using Minolta technology until 2010 when Sony phased out DSLRs for its SLT system.
Sony continued using  Minolta's lens mount, the A-mount.


----------

